# Hemped up Roller loaf



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's right all Hemped up! I took Rollers recipe and modified it  a bit. For one I halved the recipe because I was experimenting and I didn't want to have two crummy loafs of bread if this didn't work out. I replaced the vegi oil with Hemp seed oil. I also added 1/4 cup toasted pine nuts and 1/4 cup toasted unsalted sunflower seeds. It turned out awesome, best bread I have made so far!!!! I will add more nuts next time. My wife wants me to add flax seed too.

1 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
1/3 cup white sugar
3/4 tablespoons active dry yeast
3/4 teaspoons salt
1/8 cup Nutiva Organic Hemp seed oil
3 cups bread flour
1/4 cup toasted pine nuts
1/4 cup toasted unsalted sunflower seeds
[h3]Directions[/h3]
In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.
Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes. Shape into loaf, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pan. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pan.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.













15865227917_cd8fd4d090_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 18, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks good.

Nice to know we can mod the recipe.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 18, 2014)

I need to be able to pass drug tests at my work! No hemp oil here.

Kona Gold is always better than Hilo mold... ;)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> I need to be able to pass drug tests at my work! No hemp oil here.
> 
> Kona Gold is always better than Hilo mold... ;)



You'd have to eating a lot of product with the hemp oil to come up positive. I spent a good portion of my life on one of the strictest drug testing programs when I was a fisherman. Poppy seeds were a known no-no in the beginning, but that was proven to be false, unless you were eating pounds of them everyday. 

http://testpledge.com/foods.htm


----------



## roller (Dec 19, 2014)

I bet it was real good. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2014)

Roller said:


> I bet it was real good. Thanks for sharing..



Sure is tasty!


----------



## roller (Dec 19, 2014)

I will give it a try..


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice looking loaf Case.  A great variation of Rollers bullet proof recipe. Hemp oil... I know it's used in a lot of cosmetics and soaps.  Never thought about it for cooking. b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice looking loaf Case.  A great variation of Rollers bullet proof recipe. Hemp oil... I know it's used in a lot of cosmetics and soaps.  Never thought about it for cooking. b



It's a really good substitute in a bunch of dishes. It ha a a mild nutty flavor to it. I thought the loaf might turn out green as the oil has a greenish tinge to it. But it didn't! Hemp oil makes a nice salad dressing, and can be substituted in any dressing calling for oil.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks delicious !


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2014)

Terrific looking bread, Case. 








for improving a great recipe.

One thing, wouldn't the hemp oil just make you hungry again?

Disco


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 21, 2014)

Rollin' in the dough, and it looks realllll tasty ! Thanks for sharing the recipie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking bread, Case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





smoked alaskan said:


> Rollin' in the dough, and it looks realllll tasty ! Thanks for sharing the recipie


Thank you!

Disco the bread did seem to disappear faster than normal!


----------

